# re-using dehydrated raw & anyone tried "Addiction"



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Sometimes my furkids don't eat their entire meal. I have been saving it for the next meal but I don't re-use more than once. If they don't eat it then, it goes in the trash. Anyone see a problem w/this?

Secondly, anyone tried the dehydrated "Addiction" brand?

http://www.addictionfoods.com/usa/prod_dog_chicken.php

I'm wondering if they really mean it when they say you can see the meat after re-hydrating? There's no photo on the site of a bowl of it already prepared which I think would be a great selling point IF in fact it really does have chunks of meat in it. Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I rehydrate about 3 days worth of Honest Kitchen at a time. I never throw any out.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Sometimes my furkids don't eat their entire meal. I have been saving it for the next meal


As long as you store it in the fridge it should be fine (at least for dogs - they are much more capable of dealing with food 'bacteria' than cats or people, eg, dogs love that buried & aged bone, that nice & stinky bird/fish corpse etc









Why not email Addiction & request a sample - some dogs love it, other dogs are not too impressed ... I think it looks better in the dehydrated state than rehydrated, yes there are strips of meat & veg.

Always be careful with storage on the dehydrated foods - check dates & be confident about the shop you purchase from (also the supplier that they buy from: some of the local distributors have realy crap warehouses







) re you don't have the same preservatives/heat processing as with kibbles.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I picked up an 8 lb box of Addiction Fig'Licious today. I started the switch Thursday night. They finished the 2 lb box tonight. You really can't see "chunks" of meat in the Fig'Licious, however, I could see the meat in the 2 other varieties they had at the store (Brushtail and Steak).

By my calculations, the 8 lb box contains 27 cups. Once the switch is over, I *should* get 4 1/2 days out of that 8 lb box. LJ and Steel weigh almost 80 lbs and both are pretty inactive.

I'm going to switch Steel over to the Honest Kitchen. I just can't afford to feed both Addiction. I am confident that they are both good foods, but LJ has many allergies.

I will post pictures shortly.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Before hydration:










After:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks, Joanne! Real pics, yessss!

Hmmmm, I'm not impressed. That doesn't look anything like what I thought it might. I guess I can see why they *don't* have a pic of the rehydrated version on their web site. This would *not* get me to buy it. 

The pricing I found, the Addiction was only like $3 more per 10lb box, but the kicker is that Addiction's is an 8lb box so that does make a bigger price difference.

I did send a contact to them off their site contact form. Hopefully, they'll send me a sample. 

I'm on my first 10lb box of Honest Kitchen and about halfway through it. Best guesstimate would be that it will last about 2wks for 2 dogs who get fed the same amount which is 1c per meal 2x a day. I add veggies or whatever, so I'm just talking about the Honest Kitchen itself here. So, looks like about 2 boxes per month.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI rehydrate about 3 days worth of Honest Kitchen at a time. I never throw any out.


Well, what I'm most concerned about would be the bacteria from the saved food. I used to do this all the time with dry/canned mixture but I guess tossing in the raw meat angle, I was more concerned about the bacteria from partially eaten (having saliva on it I'm sure) food being re-used on raw meat. I guess I should have explained myself better. Sorry.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI'm on my first 10lb box of Honest Kitchen and about halfway through it. Best guesstimate would be that it will last about 2wks for 2 dogs who get fed the same amount which is 1c per meal 2x a day. I add veggies or whatever, so I'm just talking about the Honest Kitchen itself here. So, looks like about 2 boxes per month.


How much do Riley and Nissa weigh?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Was just to the vet yesterday ... Nissa 68, Riley 81. They both tend to fluctuate a bit, Nissa usually 66-69 and Riley 76-79. We're working on getting those 2 new pounds off Riley.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:Well, what I'm most concerned about would be the bacteria from the saved food. I used to do this all the time with dry/canned mixture but I guess tossing in the raw meat angle, I was more concerned about the bacteria from partially eaten (having saliva on it I'm sure) food being re-used on raw meat.


That was how I read your op, I'd feed the leftover first, then put down the rest of their meals in clean bowls (bowls can have surprising levels of residual bacteria) - in case there is some leftover food again.

Moistened dry & canned food is also a decent bacterial medium so I'm not sure that the dehydrated raw would be much different ...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, Alto. 

I wrote to Addiction and they are sending me a sample so I'll get to see for myself.


----------

